# Revised Indomitability Stats



## Morrus

Just a rough draft whipped up quickly on a whim, so please excuse any errors.

This is an attempt to deal with the "the PCs just surround him and wail on him right at the start of the fight" issue that some groups are having (although my preferred solution to that problem is still to have issues going on on-shore amongst the Seela).

The fire aura should prevent the PCs standing too close in preparation. Because they're 3 squares away, Indomitability can use its charge to break through the PCs and then spend an action point to make for some space. The Indomitable Inferno can also be used at this point if necessary to push the PCs away a couple of squares.

I've removed some of the more fiddly abilities and beefed Indomitability's melee abilities up a little.

This doesn't make Indomitability immune to savvy PC tactics right at the start of the fight, but it does help a little by giving him a couple of options to help break out of a ring of PCs.


----------



## Daern

That looks pretty good.  My players owned Indomitiability.
The other problem I had was dealing with the swimming rules.  That broke right through my sense of verisimilitude.  Oh well.  Underwater medieval fights are no more ridiculous than deer made of fire living under a lake.

Are you going to do a revision of Deception as well?


----------



## Morrus

Durn said:


> Are you going to do a revision of Deception as well?




Maybe.  Deception features heavily in _Tears of the Burning Sky_.


----------



## Truename

I've made an updated version of Indomitability that I plan on running next week (or maybe tomorrow, depending on how much the PCs get through). It's Morrus' version updated with some ideas from Monster Vault. I'd love some feedback.


----------

